# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal,Bijwerkingen en Symptomen

## Gast: cherry

hallo,

3 weken geleden hebben ze bij mij een spiraaltje erin gezet deed vreselijk pijn omdat ik denk ik ook niet menstrueerde toen ze hem erin zetten.
Nu kreeg ik na een week al vreselijk kramp elke keer in mijn buik en daarbij vloeide ik ook aldoor een beetje dat een week te hebben doorgemaakt werd ik ongesteld vreselijk beroerd gevoeld maar heb nu al bijna een week nog steeds vreselijke kramp in de buik net of mijn eierstokken vreselijk tegenwerken.
Kan iemand vertellen of die deze sympotonen ook heeft gehad of iets meer weet hierover??

alvast bedankt,
Cherry  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## marjan

jammer bij mij was het het begin van een nieuw tijdperk zonder opvliegers, veel bloedverlies en wisselende stemmingen. wel is het normaal dat er in het begin wat onregelmatig bloedverlies plaatsvind. vraag je arts er naar.

----------


## Schemerlampje

Ik zou zeker naar de huisarts gaan als je klachten aanhouden. Ik ben zelf een gelukkige gebruiker van zo&#39;n spiraaltje. Ben helemaal niet meer ongesteld.. heerlijk is dat. Alleen als ik gestresst ben, krijg ik een heeel klein beetje bloed (een inlegkruisje is dan al voldoende&#33 :Wink: . Ik heb ook wel wat pijn gehad na het indoen, maar ik weet niet precies hoe lang dat duurde. 

Sterkte.  :Big Grin:

----------


## m.mellema

Heb ik allemaal ook gehad, ik heb zelfs een echo laten maken of hij nog wel goed was. Gewoon laten checken als je onzeker bent maar bij mij ging het na ongeveer 3 maanden weg en nu heb ik het spiraal al 3 jaar en zou niet anders meer willen

----------


## netje

Hoi,

Ik heb er ook vreselijke buikpijn van gehad , heb toen een echo gehad om te kijken of alles goed zat en dat was gelukkig zo, maar de arts in het ziekenhuis zei dat als je er echt van het begin af aan last van had dat het niet beter zou worden en toen heb ik hem direct weer laten verwijderen.

Groetjes,

Netje

----------


## Arnika

Hoi,

Ik heb gister ochtend mijn spiraaltje in laten zetten, en ik ben nog steeds zooooo erg moe is dat normaal??

----------


## PussydeLuxe

Hallo mensen
Ik heb nu ongeveer een half jaar een mirena spiraaltje ik heb geen menstruatie meer gehad maar wel heel veel buikpijn (niet altijd even erg) en sinds kort krijg ik steeds steken door mijn buik en veel afscheiding.
Hebben meer mensen hier last van gehad?
Ik maak me een beetje zorgen.
Kus x

----------


## san84

Ik heb bijna 3 jaar een Mirena.....
In het begin had ik tuurlijk buikpijn, na het inbrengen....
sávonds was het wel over, ik heb 6 weken nog gevloeid, daarna niets meer!
Als ik gestresst ben, en dan praat ik ook over twee jaar geleden, had ik last van spotting, een inlegkruisje was een uitkomst, maar het was de moeite niet.
Verder had ik in het begin last van een vette hoofdhuid en puistjes.....maar nu niets meer.
soms heb ik nog buikpijn dat is denk ik de eisprong of misschien moet ik dan eigenlijk ongesteld worden?? wat ik dus al bijna 3 jaar niet meer heb ervaren! heerlijk!!Groetjes Sandra

----------


## cabaretnaaldje

mirena spiraal,

Hallo allemaal, ik heb de mirena nu bijna 2 jaar, en sinds vorig jaar had ik echt 2 weken van de maand 1 cup groter. Nu sinds 1 maand niet meer, ook geen pijnlijke borsten meer.
Heel vreemd, de eerste 9 maanden alleen maar ongesteld, toen was dat over, daarna die grotere cup. 
Wie heeft dit ook, en wat is het volgende wat er komt?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Neem eens een kijkje bij dit topic: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=328
Hier staan veel ervaringen van mensen, dus ook bijwerkingen etc.

----------


## linda69

ik heb sinds 3 jaar het mirena spriaaltje, ik vind het echt super. Ik vond het ook geen pijn doen bij inbrengen, had alleen de eerste maanden nog wat bloed verlies (Ik had voor het spiraaltje 25 dagen bloed verlies) en daarna niets meer. Voor mij dus een grote uitkomst.

----------


## Sylvia93

@Linda69
Mooi dat het bij jou goed werkt! En dat je er echt baat bij hebt gehad!

----------


## bianca442

heey,

ik heb nu ongeveer 1 maand geleden mijn mirena spiraaltje laten zetten,in het begin al erg veel pijn gehad,en echt continue bloedverlies,het lijkt wel opf het erger wordt,
Nu al echo controle laten maken,zat goed volgens de arts.
Nu heb ik alleen het gevoel als of die draadjes te lang zijn,hebben meer mensen dat gehad?ben bang dat hij niet helemaal meer goed zit.ook ben ik nog erg moe en pijn in mijn onderbuik.

groetjes Bianca

----------


## Joanna1984

Hallo, 

Ik heb een vraag. Ik lees hier op het forum en op vele andere internetpagina's dat sommige vrouwen wel bijwerkingen hebben na het inbrengen van het mirena spiraaltje (gewichtstoename, bloedingen e.d.) en anderen vinden het weer fantastisch. Ik ben van plan bij mijn volgende menstruatie het spiraaltje te laten inbrengen (onderzoek heb ik al gehad), maar door alle reacties op internet weet ik het niet meer. De gyneacoloog zij bijvoorbeeld dat je met een mirena spiraatje niet bijkomt, maar de reacties op internet wijzen er wel op. 

Ik krijg de indruk dat het eneorm afhangt van de persoon zelf en dat er geen algemene bijwerkingen zijn die iedereen zal krijgen. Kan iemand me meer vertellen, want ik weet het echt niet meer.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Joanna,

Zoals je zelf al zei: Ik krijg de indruk dat het enorm afhangt van de persoon zelf.
Dit is idd zo, de ene persoon reageerd zo op de Mirenaspiraal, en de andere persoon weer heel anders.

Ik denk dus ook dat je dit zelf zou moeten ondervinden, hoop dat je voor jezelf de juiste beslissing kunt maken!

Succes!

----------


## janetje

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb nu twee en half jaar de Mirenaspiraal. Ik word nooit meer ongesteld en had behalve een enorme toename van mijn libido geen klachten. Nu heb ik de laatste tijd last van slecht zien, lichtflitsen en hoofdpijn. Ook verdraag ik absoluut geen contactlenzen.
Krampen heb ik af en toe maar niet extreem. Zijn er meer mensen met zulke klachten?

Groetjes
Janet

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Janetje,

Heb je dit topic ook doorgelezen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=328 ?
Hier staat enorm veel info in wbt de mirenaspiraal. Overigens is het misschien wel handig om met de klachten die jij hebt langs de huisarts te gaan. Misschien beginnen je ogen nu wel gewoon slecht te worden, dat kan zomaar van de een op andere dag gebeuren.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## janetje

Hoi Sylvia,

ik ben bij de huisarts geweest. Mijn ogen zijn niet meer achteruit gegaan dan dat ze al waren, ik draag een bril. de huisarts denkt nu dat het een vorm van migraine is.
Ik heb verder weinig last van mijn spiraal. Heb het ook aan de huisarts gevraagd en die zegt dat het onmogelijk is dat de mirenaspiraal deze bijwerkingen geeft.

Groetjes janet

----------


## simone66nl

Ik heb nu net mijn tweede mirena laten zetten.
Ik ben er erg tevreden over!
De eerste keer was ik na het inbrengen 5 maanden ongesteld!
daarna hield het helemaal op!
Het inbrengen en het er uit halen (terwijl de draadjes waren verdwenen) voelde niet erger dan alleen ongemakkelijk.
Gewoon ontspannen. 
Pms: veel minder last van hoofdpijn.
grewoon een aanrader!
groetjes Simone

----------


## moeder1000

Op 2 aug 2013 heb ik een Mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen bij mijn huisarts. Direct daarna stekende pijn in mijn buik. In het ziekenhuis bleek dat dit spiraaltje mijn baarmoederwand heeft doorboord. Vervolgens moest ik twee weken wachten voordat dit in het ziekenhuis verwijderd kon worden. Een goede gynaecoloog heeft het met een operatie met narcose uit mijn buik gehaald. Daarna nog een keer met een hevige bloeding (met ambulance) naar het ziekenhuis gegaan, gelukkig waren we er op tijd bij en heeft mijn goede gynaecoloog mijn gered. Nooit meer een Mirena spiraaltje !

----------

